# Cleaning the offset smoker after use



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Sep 7, 2020)

Hey wanted to get everyone's advice on cleaning the smoker after using it. I saw Lang bbq where they steam clean and hose out the bottom briefly while they still have a fire going. Any suggestions on cleaning ?


----------



## D.W. (Sep 7, 2020)

I let the pit season. I clean off the cooking grates after every cook with a benzomatic weed torch and scrubber. After a few uses I'll hit the grates with some water after torching then torch again. But the whole unit I'll clean every 18 months outside of standard wipping down of ash and soot with clean rags. The exterior only wipe down with clean rags and occasionally some wet wipes. My pit's instructions say to deep clean with water every year or two. When I get into the deep clean of the heat management plate and chambers of the cooker, I scrape with a large plastic putty knife and scrub with a standard bristle brush dipped in a bucket of hot water and dawn, wipe with paper towels, then torch it completely dry.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 8, 2020)

Don't know I have ever cleaned a pit. I use an old charcoal shovel to clean out the ash before each laying of the fire bed. I use a Stainless steel long handle wire brush to clean the grate after its sat onto of the fire before it goes to coals. The brush a little oil on the grate before throwing the meat on.  Other than that, make sure and keep the inside dry so that it can't rust and attack the steel walls. Its worked for me for 50+ years, and Pop long before I was even a gleam in his eye.

I am thinking steam cleaning would clean it, but it would promote rust unless completely cured again.

Drop by a welding supply store, or a good hardware store and get a long handled SS wire brush or two. The stainless costs more but will last 10X as long. And watch for wear, no one likes shedding bristles, I personally have never see it happen but,  <whispers>  I understand that some folks try and eat them.

Google those brushes, I see that Amazon sells them.


----------



## mike243 (Sep 8, 2020)

I worked at a construction equipment rental company a lot of years ago, we rented smokers and they were cleaned every time with a high heat hot water washer, then allowed to dry , never seen any rust form as they would give a shot of oil when done


----------



## Chasdev (Sep 8, 2020)

I hit the cook grate with stainless brush to remove chunkies then folded up paper towels to remove most of the grease, flip over and repeat.
Folded paper towels to wipe up the pools of congealed grease under the grates and when large deposits of thick goop build up I go to a scraper then more paper towels.
If your cooker is exposed to rain, spray the exterior with pam or spray olive oil.


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 8, 2020)

I clean the grates with a wire brush after every use, run a putty knife around the inside of the CC , wipe any loose stuff towards the drain. I keep it covered when not in use, wipe the exterior with a damp rag, never any water anywhere. RAY


----------



## Smokin Okie (Sep 9, 2020)

I line the bottom of the cook chamber with foil for every cook.    Eliminates a lot of clean up.

And occasionally hit the inside and the grates with an electric power washer that does not have high PSI .


----------



## Michael768 (Sep 9, 2020)

You may need to clean out the smoker completely from time to time and re-season it, but it is critical for you to maintain the oily, smoky surface over the metal to prevent rusting. ... Though many users neglect this duty, a smoker should be cleaned free of ashes and grease deposits after every use.


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Sep 9, 2020)

Awesome thanks for the different ways of cleaning and I had on one of my grates like a this thick like seemed like creosote and i actually used a torch to burn it off and now no more black residual on the bottom of my food. I kept wondering what the  heck is this black stuff


----------

